# 6 1/2 week ultrasound - strong heartbeat! chance of miscarriage?



## keriann23

Yesterday we had our first Ultrasound. We thought we were 7 weeks, however the tech said we were 6 1/2. We saw our little peanut and saw the strong heartbeat. She said it was 117 and that is very strong for that stage. What are our chances of a miscarriage? We were thinking about telling the whole family tomorrow, but in the back of my mind im still very scared of "Jinxing" it...some people say after seeing a heartbeat the chance drops...what do you know?

We want to tell everyone since we have a very close family and never can keep anything from them...I am just scared I will jinx it.


----------



## jewelstar

I am also 7 weeks today and went in for an ultrasound yesterday. The HB was 120, but the tech measured the first time at 6w3d and I told her that I should have been 6w6d. She remeasured and got 6w5d. She said that it's nothing to worry about. Things are so small at this point that sometimes it's hard to get an accurate measurement. You saw a healthy heartbeat!! That's awesome news! We told our immediate families last week (went in for an US last week too- due to spotting).


----------



## Blue eyes 81

We told immediate family and my best friend figuring if we suffered another loss those are the people who would support us through it.
From what I was told by my ob once there is a strong heart beat detected by abdominal (not internal)
scan the chance of mc drops to 1%. 

Wishing you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## Laura2806

After seeing the heartbeat on a scan, no matter how early the scan is, the risk of miscarriage reduces to 5%. If you feel ready to tell them do so, I'm sure they'll be over the moon and very protective of you, it will make it easier for you to relax too! We told our parents the day we found out. Good luck and h&h 9months xx


----------



## Laura2806

Blue eyes 81, I prefer your percentage to mine ;) x


----------



## britgirl82

https://www.miscarriageassociation.org.uk/information/ultrasound-scans/

The stats are all a bit different, depending on what website you look at... This suggests a successful pregnancy rate of 78% if a heartbeat is found at 6 weeks, but that increases to a whopping 98% by 8 weeks so it increases pretty quickly day by day. I think this is because most of the major organs and systems in the baby are complete by 8 weeks, so the risk is very very low once you get to that point. 

78% actually seems low to me in light of other websites I've found. These all suggest that it's closer to 95%. 

I wouldn't worry too much about the size - they're measuring millimetres so are often a bit out. 

The odds are definitely in your favour if you choose to tell people, but to be very certain, I'd wait until 8-10 weeks: by 10 weeks if you see a heartbeat your odds are basically the same as at 12 weeks - there's only a tiny tiny % difference by that point.


----------

